# Dell Laptop Keyboard?



## py3ak (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple of keys became stuck on my Dell XPS M1210 laptop: then they came off: then they refused to go back on: now the little rubber buttons that actually send the signal to the processor are also getting loose. Is there a way to order replacement keys, or alternatively a whole replacement keyboard? I don't want to compromise my mobility by attaching an external keyboard, but I didn't see anything helpful at Dell's site.
My computer is not under warranty, and I don't plan on buying Dell again.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

I have no real advice EXCEPT don't buy Dell, if I were going to get another PC, I would go HP.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 2, 2008)

You can order them (replacement keyboard) from Dell. Easy to change out. I love Dell computers. I am using a Vostro 1500 and it's great.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Dec 2, 2008)

Laptop keyboards are easy to replace. There are a lot of tutorials online to help you through. I have successfully replaced an HP laptop LCD screen and keyboard, though, contrary to what is stated above, I would never buy HP again. Sony is the worst when it comes to legal matters.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought just an 'H' for my laptop once. Let me track down the link. It was from overseas but didn't cost much because it weighed barely an ounce.

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 06:56:38 EST-----

I found it. LaptopKeys.co.uk - Purchase Individual Replacement Keys for you notebook/laptop

They also have intructions on how to put them back on. So if you have all the parts and they are not broken you may not have to buy anything.  And give Heidi a hug from me.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Dell Latitude D520 and it's awesome.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

Randall Pederson said:


> Laptop keyboards are easy to replace. There are a lot of tutorials online to help you through. I have successfully replaced an HP laptop LCD screen and keyboard, though, contrary to what is stated above, I would never buy HP again. Sony is the worst when it comes to legal matters.


I was not dogging Dell hardware, it is just that the tech support is not what it used to be, I have an old family friend in Austin who works for Dell, even she admits it is an issue, the Dell support in the past was what helped put it on the map.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and the links. If I were buying, I'd probably go with a Toshiba, if I could afford it. 

Traci, that's a neat site (and I'll pass your message on to Heidi). Unfortunately they don't have my model of laptop listed.

So, _how_ do you order it from Dell? I've hunted over their website and I can't find it. I need an "enter" and a "shift" key, if I can get away without getting the whole keyboard.


----------



## Grace Alone (Dec 2, 2008)

We ordered a new dell laptop keyboard on ebay and it was perfect!


----------

